

Software Defined Radio with HackRF - jvermillard
http://greatscottgadgets.com/sdr/

======
acdanger
Anyone with one of these devices care to share their experiences? I've been
looking for a way to get into SDR and DSP, but not sure if purchasing a HackRF
would be a good first step considering its price tag ($300) and relative
newness.

~~~
packetlss
If you're looking for a good cheap kit to start out with, I suggest a cheap
DVB-T card with a Realtek RTL2832U chip.

20 MHz - 2.2 GHz ~2.5 MS/s

Just google for RTLSDR.

You can get started for as little as 15-20 USD.

~~~
pmorici
I second this, one of the links to a site selling the HackRF also sells a USB
dongle. He explains in the first video that you will be able to do some of the
lessons with this cheaper hardware. The welcome lesson about FM can definitely
be done with a cheapo dongle.

[http://hackerwarehouse.com/product/dvb-t-
usb2-0/](http://hackerwarehouse.com/product/dvb-t-usb2-0/)

